# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ovulatie testen/ insemineren

## essie79

Ik probeer zwanger te worden via een donor.
In principe wordt je vruchtbaar als je 2 streepjes hebt maar wat is handiger? 
Al insemineren als je pas anderhalf streepje hebt? En heeft het nog zin om te insemineren de dag nadat je 2 streepjes had? Wie heeft hier ervaring mee?

gr, Essie

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Vervelend dat je nog geen reacties hebt gehad, helaas heb ik hier ook geen ervaring mee, dus zou ik ook niet weten wat je zou moeten doen, helaas.
Maar zie wel dat je post al van bijna 2 maanden terug is, dus ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd of je nu zwanger bent!!


Groetjes

----------


## essie79

Hoi,

Ben een tijd ziek geweest vandaar deze late reactie. Ik ben nog steeds niet zwanger. Wel heb ik de laatste keer al geinsemineerd met anderhalf streepje, en 2 dagen achter elkaar wat als resultaat had dat ik na 7 dagen overtijd toch nog ongesteld werd. Wel weet ik zeker dat het eitje bevrucht was, waarschijnlijk heeft het zich niet goed kunnen nestelen. Eind van deze week ga ik naar poging nummer 7 en dan maar weer duimen.

gr, Esther

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij duimen mee voor je Esther!
Jammer dat het nog niet gelukt is, maar 7 geeft geluk he!! Haha positief blijven!!

----------


## essie79

We gaan donderdag en vrijdag ons best weer doen ;-)

----------


## Sylvia93

Succes!
Hoop dat het dit x wel raak wordt!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Essie,

Ik heb hier ook geen verstand van. Mag ik vragen waarom je voor een donor kiest?
Veel succes met poging nummer 7 en ik hoop dat het dit keer wel lukt!

Groetjes Lucia

----------


## essie79

Hoi Lucia,

Ik heb voor een donor gekozen omdat ik 30 ben, lesbisch en nog niet de ware tegen het lijf ben gelopen. 

gr, Esther

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Toch maar goed dat er donors bestaan, zo krijgt iedereen de kans om een kind te krijgen, ongeacht van wat voor aard je bent!

We wachten met smart op je berichtje wanneer je zwanger bent!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Esther,

Bedankt voor het beantwoorden van mijn (ietwat nieuwschierige) vraag  :Smile:  
Ik hoop echt voor je dat we binnenkort te horen krijgen dat je zwanger bent! Heel veel succes!!! 
En ben t met Sylvia eens dat het goed is dat iedereen die zwanger wil worden ook die kans kan krijgen (mits vruchtbaar)  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd! Vind het zelf ook goed dat mensen voor een donor kunnen kiezen. 

En idd Essie, we zijn zeer nieuwsgierig hier, dus wel laten weten of het gelukt is hoor  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## essie79

Hoi Sylvia en Luuss,

Ik hou jullie zeker op de hoogte. Hopelijk is het dit keer raak. 

Gr, Esther

----------


## Sylvia93

We hopen met je mee!

----------


## essie79

Helaas dames ben nog steeds niet zwanger. Ik voel me nu ook weer ongesteld. Dit was kijn 9e poging. Mijn laatste poging is in januari, dan loopt het donorcontract af. Dan moet ik helaas weer op zoek naar een nieuwe donor :-(.

----------


## Luuss0404

Jammer  :Frown:  Hopelijk lukt het de volgende keer wel! Ik duim echt heel hard voor je!!

----------


## essie79

Hoi moderators,

Ik ben inmiddels bijna 16 weken zwanger. Na anderhalf jaar proberen met mijn donor ben ik met een nieuwe donor gestart. Had ik veel eerder moeten doen want ik was de 2e keer zwanger. Met 2 duidelijke streepjes op de ovulatie test heb ik mezelf geinsemineerd en dat werkt dus prima als het zaad ook goed is. 

Waarom het bij die eerste donor niet gelukt is weet ik niet. Ik ben met hem zolang doorgegaan omdat het een bekende was en mijn kindje er dan gelijk een familie bij zou krijgen. Een donor via internet leek me niks. Ik heb een kennismaking met een donor gehad en die bleek tijdens het gesprek niet te vertrouwen. Gelukkig heb ik daarna wel een goeie donor gevonden. 24 mei ben ik uitgerekend.

gr, Esther

----------

